# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  ملفات ساخنة-مـتـي سـعـتـزل الـمــلك فيـصـل العجب

## برق الصعيد

* 
سؤال سيبادر ذهن كل مريخابي
متي سعتزل الملك؟



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعتقد ان هذا السؤال مؤجل لنهاية الموسم القادم 
عندها سنعرف ان كان الملك له القدرة على المواصلة ام سيستريح استراحة محارب قل ان يجود الزمان بمثله
*

----------


## ميدو1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة برق الصعيد
					

 
سؤال سيبادر ذهن كل مريخابي
متي سعتزل الملك؟








ان يعتزل  العجب  حاليا وهو قادر  على قادر  على اعطاء القليل  وهو فى على لسان كل  مريخى  ... ومعشوق  لكل  جماهير الاحمر  الوهاج  خير من ان يعتزل  حين يصبح خصما  على الفريق  .... العجب  فى الموسم الماضى لم يقدم ما  تعودناه منه .... واشتراكه فى اى مباراة ان لم يكن خصما  على الفريق فهو خصما  من رصيد العجب  فى قلوب  محبيه ....العجب  صال  وجال  وابدع وامتع وقعل  ما  عجز عنه الكثيرون ووصل الى ما  عجز عنه الاخرون  ... لانى  احبه  .... ولانى  لا اتمنى  اليوم الذى تبدا فيه الجماهير  بالسخط عليه ومن الانقلاب  عليه  .... اتمنى  ان يعتزل  اليوم قبل الغد 


*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*لكل بداية نهاية ..

العجب العجيب صنع المعجزات وافرح الجماهير وكل السودان بموهبته وطيب اخلاقه ..
واعتقد ان العجيب لديه القدرة علي المواصلة واسعاد الجماهير .
عجب عجب عجب عجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
نتمنا له التوفيق وتقديم موسم بطولات .
*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اعتقد ان هذا السؤال مؤجل لنهاية الموسم القادم 
عندها سنعرف ان كان الملك له القدرة على المواصلة ام سيستريح استراحة محارب قل ان يجود الزمان بمثله




 في بداية الموسم اي قبل انتهاء الانتقالات الشتوية
كتبت بعض الصحف بان الملك سيعتزل في انتقالات يونيو
*

----------


## Gold star

*الموضوع ده ما اتفتح قبل ايام التسجيلات
والناس ما كلها اتفقت علي اعتزال العجب
لانو لسه بمحبيه وبمعجبيه
وان كان الموسم الفات ده ما قدم حاجة نقول ليك لانو كان معوق
واذا بتحسبها كده طيب رايك شنو في (طمبل وكلتشي ) ما قدمو حاجة هم كمان لانهم معوقين

ابقي الموضوع زي ما قال كسلاوي اتاجل لنهاية الموسم وبلاش اثارة مواضيع تكون خصماً علي الاداء

المطلوب مننا التشجييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع الامثل
*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فى السلك
					

ان يعتزل العجب حاليا وهو قادر على قادر على اعطاء القليل وهو فى على لسان كل مريخى ... ومعشوق لكل جماهير الاحمر الوهاج خير من ان يعتزل حين يصبح خصما على الفريق .... العجب فى الموسم الماضى لم يقدم ما تعودناه منه .... واشتراكه فى اى مباراة ان لم يكن خصما على الفريق فهو خصما من رصيد العجب فى قلوب محبيه ....العجب صال وجال وابدع وامتع وقعل ما عجز عنه الكثيرون ووصل الى ما عجز عنه الاخرون ... لانى احبه .... ولانى لا اتمنى اليوم الذى تبدا فيه الجماهير بالسخط عليه ومن الانقلاب عليه .... اتمنى ان يعتزل اليوم قبل الغد 




100% 
تسلم يا سلك
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة gold star
					

الموضوع ده ما اتفتح قبل ايام التسجيلات
والناس ما كلها اتفقت علي اعتزال العجب
لانو لسه بمحبيه وبمعجبيه
وان كان الموسم الفات ده ما قدم حاجة نقول ليك لانو كان معوق
واذا بتحسبها كده طيب رايك شنو في (طمبل وكلتشي ) ما قدمو حاجة هم كمان لانهم معوقين

ابقي الموضوع زي ما قال كسلاوي اتاجل لنهاية الموسم وبلاش اثارة مواضيع تكون خصماً علي الاداء

المطلوب مننا التشجييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع الامثل



 كلام سليم100%
*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نزار احمد
					

 كلام سليم100%



 شكرا يا النون علي المرور:m1:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*لسه بدري عليك يا عجب  موسمين في قمة العطاء ع ضمانتي 2011 _ 2012 
هذا وقت هذة المواضيع ارحمونا 
العجب لن يعتزل الا بارادته   ملك الطرب عجب الافارقة والعرب
*

----------


## Deimos

*لماذا يعتزل وهو قادر علي العطاء ...

*

----------


## ميدو1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

لماذا يعتزل وهو قادر علي العطاء ...




للاسف يا عبد العزيز  العجب  اليوم ليس هو العجب  الموسم الماضى ولا الموسم القبله 
بقاء  العجب  فى كشوفات المريخ سيخصم كثيرا من حب  و اعجاب الجميع 
المشكلة الاساسية عندنا  وفى حالة العجب  بالزات بنجكم بالعاطفة فقط 



*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*اجابة   جادة    جداً  

سيعتزل العجب حينما يقرر العجب الاعتزال  وهو من سيقرر

اجابة   خمجانة جداً

   سيعتزل العجب بعد ... بعد ..... اعتزال قاروره   ...  ( عميد لاعبى الممتاز كما يقول الهليلاب- يعنى 17 ممتاز اذا انا ما غلطان  .. يعنى لو بداء اللعب  فى الهليل بالممتاز وعمره  20 سنة  يكون هسع عمره 37 سنة     يعنى اكبر من الحضرى  كان ما نديده   والحضرى حارس مرمى   ..... واللا شنوا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*كان عليه الاعتزال من تلقاء نفسه منز فترة ...
لكني اتوقع ان يفعل ذلك مجبرا وعندها يكون 
ذلك خصما علي تاريخه المشرق مع الفريق
                        	*

----------


## minoalmre5

*الملك من يقرر متي يعتزل...عاوزنو حتي لو بقي ما قادر يجري
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ده ما الوقت المناسب لمثل هذه المواضيع وبعدين موضوع اعتزال لاعب لن يقرره احد غير اللاعب نفسه
بالله عليكم اقفلوا هذا الباب وريحونا
*

----------


## حامدالوالى

*ماقدمه العجب للمريخ يشفع له بالبقاء مواسم ومواسم_ والعجب وحده هو من يقرر اوان اعتزاله
                        	*

----------


## حامدالوالى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

ده ما الوقت المناسب لمثل هذه المواضيع وبعدين موضوع اعتزال لاعب لن يقرره احد غير اللاعب نفسه
بالله عليكم اقفلوا هذا الباب وريحونا



والله الراجل ده بقول كلام زي الفل
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*نتمنى أن يوفق الله المريخ لاحراز بطولة خارجية أو على الأقل الجمع بين الدوري و الكأس و بعدها نشوف
*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*الموسم السابق كان الملك مصاب  وهسة هو مية مية  وباخلاقه العالية وصفاته الكريمة  التي قل ما توجد بمجرد احساسه انه لن يضيف جديد مع الزعيم  لن يحتاج الي التنبيه وسيستريح  استراحة يستحق ان نتغني باسمه حتي بعدها لان ما قدمه كان من قلبه ومن يقدم من القلب  يخاطب قلوبنا ونحن نحبه بقلوبنا  وحاشا ان ننقلب عليه لك الحب يا عجب
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اعتقد للمحافظة علي سجله وانجازاته ان يعتزل نهاية هذا الموسم بالكتير 
ويتم التحضير لهذا الحدث من الان
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة 					 
ده ما الوقت المناسب لمثل هذه المواضيع وبعدين موضوع اعتزال لاعب لن يقرره احد غير اللاعب نفسه
بالله عليكم اقفلوا هذا الباب وريحونا
انت متضايق لييييييييييه

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حامدالوالى 					 
والله الراجل ده بقول كلام زي الفل
وانت كمان المضايقك شنو 

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي 					 
نتمنى أن يوفق الله المريخ لاحراز بطولة خارجية أو على الأقل الجمع بين الدوري و الكأس و بعدها نشوف
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله يا رب 
بعديها احتفال الاعتزال ما نشوف يا الجامرابي

*

----------


## yassirali66

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي 					 
اعتقد ان هذا السؤال مؤجل لنهاية الموسم القادم 
عندها سنعرف ان كان الملك له القدرة على المواصلة ام سيستريح استراحة محارب قل ان يجود الزمان بمثله   100%

*

----------


## Deimos

*إبتعد العجب عن الملاعب لفترة طويلة بسبب الإصابة لكنه عاد أكثر قوة رغم أنه نادراً مايلعب مباراة كاملة إلا أنه وبمجرد دخوله يتغير إيقاع المباراة إلي الأفضل وقد ساهم في عدد من الإنتصارات بالموسم الماضي ...

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فى السلك 					 
للاسف يا عبد العزيز  العجب  اليوم ليس هو العجب  الموسم الماضى ولا الموسم القبله 
بقاء  العجب  فى كشوفات المريخ سيخصم كثيرا من حب  و اعجاب الجميع 
المشكلة الاساسية عندنا  وفى حالة العجب  بالزات بنجكم بالعاطفة فقط 



*

----------


## Deimos

*100 %

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عامر بحيري 					 
الموسم السابق كان الملك مصاب  وهسة هو مية مية  وباخلاقه العالية وصفاته الكريمة  التي قل ما توجد بمجرد احساسه انه لن يضيف جديد مع الزعيم  لن يحتاج الي التنبيه وسيستريح  استراحة يستحق ان نتغني باسمه حتي بعدها لان ما قدمه كان من قلبه ومن يقدم من القلب  يخاطب قلوبنا ونحن نحبه بقلوبنا  وحاشا ان ننقلب عليه لك الحب يا عجب
*

----------


## حامدالوالى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حامدالوالى 					 
والله الراجل ده بقول كلام زي الفل
وانت كمان المضايقك شنو 




العجب قال أعدالجماهير بموسم استثنائي فما علينا سوي التشجيع وانتظار النتائج
بعدها لكل مقام مقال
                        	*

----------


## دبي الذهبي

*ياناس مالكم عايزين تجيبو للملك نفسيات اي لاعب في موسم من المواسم مستواهو بيقل حتي صغار السن فيهم البيصحح مسارو ويرجع نار زي قلق وفيهم البتعار ري الباشا وفيهم العنيد زي ميدو وسبب تدني مستوي العجب مقنع انتظروا لنهاية الموسم لان هدا الموضوع اتي قبل ميقاته ولا يصح لجمهور ان يطالب باعتزال لاعب وهو في معسكر فريقه يستعد لبداية قويه خصوصا ان هذا اللاعب هو القائد الملهم لفريقه وهو الذي نجا باعجوبه من مقصلة الشطب قبل عدة مواسم واليوم اصبح ملكا فاصبروا علي ملككم حتي يترجل لوحده تسلم مملكتكم
                        	*

----------

